# Space Chihuahua Cup



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

a new chihuahua design for an 11 oz ceramic cup available <3


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I love these designs!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I love these designs!


thanks!!


----------

